# LESLIE...You so SUCK!



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

And...YOU WERE RIGHT!


We just got those Detour Bars....and 

 OMFG! 


I only 8 about 1/6 of a bar to know how to describe them to customers....BUTT.....the hardest thing I will do all day is NOT eat anymore!


INCREDIBLE!


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!! HA!! I TOLD YA SO

THAY ARE VERY VERY SNICKER LIKE!!!
 I told my BF NOT to buy em otherwise I would end up like CLP and having 12 a day!

BE STRONG DP!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 22, 2002)

What's a Detour Bar?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

A TOTALLY AWESOME BAR!


BIG TIME WARNING!

DISTRIBUTORS are running out and  Next Nutrition is telling them....NO MORE bars till late December of early January! :boobah:


DP


----------



## Duncan (Nov 24, 2002)

I bought 3 cases at my gym.  I got them at cost too.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> I bought 3 cases at my gym.  I got them at cost too.



I just scored 28 of the last 100 boxes on the west coast, but I think my distributor is jerking me around on the "cost" of a bar that retails fors $2.79

Duncan....if you don't mind me asking...what did you pay? 

DP


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2002)

Given the title of the thread and the fact that DP was posting it, i totally thought that the thread would be about something else


----------



## Dero (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't think we have those in Canada yet!

If there as good as the Texas Pecan Pies, Cookies n Cream and Banana Split by Lean Body,  I'm in TROUBLE


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I don't think we have those in Canada yet!
> 
> If there as good as the Texas Pecan Pies, Cookies n Cream and Banana Split by Lean Body,  I'm in TROUBLE



No Comparison......umm......not that I know how those taste! 
(actually, only _tried_ the L/C P-nut and TPP because I carry them)


DP


----------



## Preacher (Nov 24, 2002)

Are they actually "good for you" 
I heard they have 32g of protein, not sure about the 
carbs/glycerine/fat content ..


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> What's a Detour Bar?


Check it here....
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12622&highlight=detour+bar


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Preacher *_
> Are they actually "good for you"
> I heard they have 32g of protein, not sure about the
> carbs/glycerine/fat content ..


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12622&highlight=detour+bar

and DP you were right about limited stock. My vitamin shop was SOLD OUT!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12622&highlight=detour+bar
> 
> and DP you were right about limited stock. My vitamin shop was SOLD OUT!!!!


New word is middle to late December.....

However....you willnot be needing these....so you shouldn't even know or be affected by this! 


NO BARS FF! 


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Tsk....I KNOW I KNOW


:wishfulthinking:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

I see you've picked up on the "make your own smilie technique"...

*stop thinking*  

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I see you've picked up on the "make your own smilie technique"...
> 
> *stop thinking*
> ...




:THATS RIGHT!:


----------



## Duncan (Nov 25, 2002)

DP, 

I paid like 22 and some change.  The chick behind the counter told me that the gym was giving them to trainers at cost which was just above a buck seventy-five a pop.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> DP,
> 
> I paid like 22 and some change.  The chick behind the counter told me that the gym was giving them to trainers at cost which was just above a buck seventy-five a pop.



 I paid $21 for the first 4 boxes, $20 for the 24 arriving tommorow.

Just seemed high for a $2.79 bar when overpriced EAS L/C's at $2.79 ....wholesale for $20.05 before my volume discounts, and Regular Designer, WWS, and the rest cost me less

Thanks....

I just blew $500 on this bar  (shitload of a single bar) because of Leslie....but  ,  I have a w8ing list...and that never happens with bars....Thanks Les  

DP


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 25, 2002)

i actually broke down an bought one of these last week, it was awesome, like you said,just like a snickers, as Tank kick's his own ass for not buying two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i actually broke down an bought one of these last week, it was awesome, like you said,just like a snickers, as Tank kick's his own ass for not buying two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've never had one, but I'm told it's more like a "Nutrageous Bar" 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I just blew $500 on this bar  (shitload of a single bar) because of Leslie....but  ,  I have a w8ing list...and that never happens with bars....Thanks Les
> 
> DP




Well, what do ya know? So whats my cut? 

I will take a box of bars sent via express mail


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

How about a Thank You and a thread called "Leslie, you so SUCK!: 



DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

:cheapie:



 LOL


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I've never had one, but I'm told it's more like a "Nutrageous Bar"
> OR...
> DP


 LESLIE...You so SUCK! 
And...YOU WERE RIGHT!


We just got those Detour Bars....and 

OMFG! 


I only 8 about 1/6 of a bar to know how to describe them to customers....BUTT.....the hardest thing I will do all day is NOT eat anymore!


INCREDIBLE!


DP


__________________

So,what is it!!?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 26, 2002)

You realize if I actually see one here I'm getting it


----------



## Dero (Nov 26, 2002)




----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Oh I'm with you w8.  I've been compensating the last couple of days by drinking beers, since I didn't have my Sunday "Protein Bar" binge.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You realize if I actually see one here I'm getting it



You'll be sorry! 

I warned Warlord  (National Class BB I work with)....now he is addicted and bitching at me about them being too good to stop eating.

The wholesale side of the whole Country is officailly out today........One store bought 90 boxes........I scored another 5 for a total of 31........the Distributor had a pallet  (shitload)...gone in two days!) 

Anyone interested should try their online source ASAP....new ETA 12/16....and I've heard that before (always l8). 

Better yet, STAY AWAY FROM THEM! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Are these bars even low carb?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Are these bars even low carb?


21 carbs (6g Sugar, 3g fiber)
32 protein
9g Fat


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

....bad bad bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

*we know*


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

*I Blame Leslie*

*I'm the GOOD One*


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah...you're the good one alright...we believe that!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

W8,you believe him??



   
No wonder people are getting ADDICTED to them...
6 GRAMMS of sugar!!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

I bought a Detour bar this morning at my gym.  Cost me three FITTY.  That's one shit of a good bar!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 6, 2002)

Almost worth the $3.50 right?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

_Almost._ 



My gym also charges $6 for a damn protein shake.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

I found 4 boxes hiding in my "back room"....won't run out this weekend...or maybe I will! 


DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn, DPS is out of stock.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Whole friggin Country is "Out of StocK".......kills me.....anyone buys a bar as they are walking out the door, tries to go out to their car and drive off........comes back in and buys a box first.


Best bar we have ever had! 

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 6, 2002)

It's easily the best tasting bar I've ever had.  

What do you think about the nutritional makeup?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 6, 2002)

Not horrible....we are never satisfied with "hydrolysed whey protein, glycerin and partially hydrogenated oils" :boobah:

FOOD COMES FIRST! 

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey DP, what is the manufacturer saying as far as getting more of these things shipped?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 11, 2002)

I checked yesterday with a big West Coast Distributor...they are calling the company....will post when I know.  Seems the trouble is, they are promising the WHOLE country a Dec 16th ship date,  and that means in store 2-3 days later.....my guess is the West Coast gets em first......I can't see how they can ship the entire country in just one day!

Oddly enough....even after selling one box out of my car yesterday at the bank...and a few wholesale to the gyms...I still have 3-4 boxes........ they will be gone by tomorrow.   


DP


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2002)

GEEZ I am going to have to try to find this bar now! I wonder if all of Houston is sold out to!??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Hey DP, what is the manufacturer saying as far as getting more of these things shipped?



OK....one of my key distributors......I have 4 that will be getting Detours......had a meeting yesterday with Designer.

I don't know if they are going to drop ship the from the manufacturer or go through channels.....but I was promised shipping on 48 boxes Monday or Tuesday....arrival Wednesday or Thursday.

I was told that EVERYONE who normally orders maybe 4-12 boxes (we order small but frequently) is now ordering 36-60 boxes for fear of them running out of them on this "Second Wave" of the bar.

If you see em....like em, buy em BIG....a box or two...ask for a box discount....many stores will give you a little something extra by the box.   

DP


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

I found the bars! They are pretty good!! I bought 4 of them ( its all they had left)!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I was gonna bump this thread today


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't understand the fluctuation in price online.  DPS seems to be the cheapest at $21.  I've seen them as high as $35.  Of course, the folks that charge $35 have plenty in stock.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

The Suggested wholesale has been published between $23 and 25.499

They are suppose to retail at $2.79 a bar....but we have been selling them in store at  $2.99 less 10% by the bar....15% by the box...or $2.69 to $2.54  

DP


(yes a good thread to bump  ....particularily because they didn't ship yesterday, :crap


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

And they shipped today!  

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 19, 2002)

So I should see them available in a week or so?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 19, 2002)

Or less...Yes! 

DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2002)

I want to change the name of this thread to 

DP YOU SUCK!!!!   
I got the order today and was looking for a quick meal a little while ago so I had the Detour Bar you sent.  OMG it taste like a Fucking Snicker Bar!


I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I want to change the name of this thread to
> 
> DP YOU SUCK!!!!
> ...



My MY MY!   w8 is gonna be jealous thinking she had the monopoly on telling me "I SUCK!" 

(got called a "goof" today, to go along with "dork" and "twit"..)

I DID post a warning that you were gonna be angry and that IT did "accidentally" fall into your box LOL  

SO.....NOT MY FAULT...you 8 it at your own risk 


OK..that said........ANOTHER WARNING.........it's been running sub-zero in the mornings a round here and the bars were delivered "quite cold" today!  I want to tell you now....according to Mrs. Pain...."DON'T dare CHILL your Detour Bars....it's TOO DEVAST8TINGLY DELICIOUS!!!"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 20, 2002)

w8 a minute :holdonthere:

I thought you "didn't like bars?" 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2002)

> ...."DON'T dare CHILL your Detour Bars....it's TOO DEVAST8TINGLY DELICIOUS!!!"



Thats what I did cuz I brought it to work with me and stuck it in the freezer with my protein shake.  It was sooooo good people I work with thought there was something wrong with me when i was eating it.  All the moaning and groanin.  


I don't like them but I figured I would try this one.   Hey I wasn't gonna throw it away.


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

Hmmm.... can I buy a box? Puleez? Perdy Puleez?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 23, 2002)

I just ordered two boxes from DPS!!!  $21.99 each.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I just ordered two boxes from DPS!!!  $21.99 each.



I just did as well.   

Actually I got them for my grandparents.  They will love them!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Incredible price, below Wholesale! 

DP


----------



## lina (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> I tried a new protein bar this weekend
> It was called DETOUR from Designer......
> 
> ...



I wuz going to order some too, but does anyone know what the rest of the carbs is that's unaccounted for and is it BAD?

How bad is this bar?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> I wuz going to order some too, but does anyone know what the rest of the carbs is that's unaccounted for and is it BAD?
> 
> How bad is this bar?




By the sounds of it...whatever they are, I think they may be worth it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 21 carbs (6g Sugar, 3g fiber)
> 32 protein
> 9g Fat



Lina, I think ALL of the calories are accounted for!  

Just remember....there is a "searchable term" from w8....."bars are evil" 

OK Gang.....more bad news......Just heard that the country is running out AGAIN!  hshit:

There are stores in LA selling 24 boxes a day, the demand is so high.  Anyway.....the company has a few 100 boxes left, shipping to key distributors only.....and the new ETA is early  2003.

So, Detour addicts.......lol....better stock up now!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> By the sounds of it...whatever they are, I think they may be worth it



You have no fucking idea HOW good this bar is!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You have no fucking idea HOW good this bar is!
> 
> 
> DP




Yeah I know...why don't ya send me one so I can find out for myself


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

No Bars for you! 

Well, I do have about 500-600 bars left.....naw....on second thought.......you wouldn't like it! 

DP


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> So, Detour addicts.......lol....better stock up now!
> 
> DP



I'm all set.  My two boxes will last me at least a week.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

Bar eating records....

Leslie, 22 in one day

My ex-training partner Roland....WARLORD calls him MANIMAL....fucking huge guy (bigger than WARLORD)...36 in two days! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

Can I try to beat that record?


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Bar eating records....
> 
> Leslie, 22 in one day
> ...



That wasn't Leslie...that was CLP...man, if she saw that you'd be hearing it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That wasn't Leslie...that was CLP...man, if she saw that you'd be hearing it



CLP who?  Our BULKING friend?  

Sorry CLP....you drool...err...rule 




> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can I try to beat that record?




Would you want to....HELL NO!  :evilbum:

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

No...I wouldn't...don't know how anyone could actually do that ...I'd get sick of them...although that detour bar sounds pretty good.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

Psst!  Hey w8, send me your address!  I'll send ya one!  just ordered 2 boxes.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Psst!  Hey w8, send me your address!  I'll send ya one!  just ordered 2 boxes.




LOL...thanks, but that's okay...you don't need to do that  I'm sure we'll get them up here eventually


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

LOL!  I really did buy them for my grandparents and they should be there by Thursday.  But umm........I think I'm gonna steal a few.

Hey its better for me than Gram's Sweet Potato Pie isn't it?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2002)

I should see if I can get my mom some of these too and get her to stop eating those damn slimcrap bars!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I should see if I can get my mom some of these too and get her to stop eating those damn slimcrap bars!



Hurry....I'm not kidding! 



> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Psst!  Hey w8, send me your address!  I'll send ya one!  just ordered 2 boxes.



One....hell you only have 24 and the GPs get some..........you're way too kind  ( I mean that, not sarcasm)!   They are too good to share! 



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> LOL...thanks, but that's okay...you don't need to do that  I'm sure we'll get them up here eventually



....and...you won't be eating any till post contest! 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> One....hell you only have 24 and the GPs get some..........you're way too kind  ( I mean that, not sarcasm)!   They are too good to share!



MINE ALL MINE


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> LOL!  I really did buy them for my grandparents and they should be there by Thursday.  But umm........I think I'm gonna steal a few.
> 
> Hey its better for me than Gram's Sweet Potato Pie isn't it?



Yeah...take 'em outta the box, but them in a basket, and they'll never know ya took some


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> MINE ALL MINE




....The PRECIOUS!" 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Dec 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> ....The PRECIOUS!"
> 
> 
> DP



We must have THE PRECIOUS!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

Eating one now.

Seriously, how could something this good be a protein bar?


----------



## LAM (Dec 30, 2002)

I just picked some up at the local supp. shop. 

I think they taste better than a Snicker's and knowing that they cotain 32 grams of protein makes eating them even easier !


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

HEY I am about to eat one now toooo


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> HEY I am about to eat one now toooo



let us know what you think!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

I LOVE IT!!!!!! Its the 2nd one I've had..and taste much better for some reason!! YUM YUM YUM!!! I wish it didn't have soo many carbs though!! BUT ITS GREAT!


----------



## LAM (Dec 30, 2002)

there are only 10 grams of net impact carbs (carbs that directly effect blood sugar levels) in them


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

ohhh okay!! Thanks
I'm still learning all that!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> there are only 10 grams of net impact carbs





Mmmmmm...peanutty......


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 3, 2003)

The thing about these Detour bars is that they are such an easy eat.  A lot of protein bars require effort and lots of water to choke down.  But these Detour bars require little effort to eat.  I can throw one down in about 60 seconds.  

BTW, what's with the caramel getting everywhere when you open the wrapper?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

Chill it! 

it's oozing in anticipation of meeting you! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Since we don't have detour bars here yet, I think I should close this thread so ya'll can't tease me anymore.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

This makes you STRONGER, doesn't it!?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...sure, lol


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Chill it!
> 
> it's oozing in anticipation of meeting you!
> ...




 

Brown ooze?  That's kind of scary.  


I've decided that I'll only eat these on workout days.  Otherwise, I'll go through two boxes in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 18, 2003)

K...here is an update........

After the entire country ran out in November...and we w8ed till mid December to resupply.....the same thing happened again, with new bars coming out the first week in Jan.

IMMEDIATE SELLOUT!

I had one distributor sell 15 pallets...420 boxes to a pallet in two hours :lol


OK...Out again 

I have 3 gyms back ordered, people are walking up to me in the gym, ordering bars, and we have started a w8ing list 


The Promises from Next Nutrition were to ship out of the East coast last  week.....so some of you may see them early next week

However...they called my distributor in Wisconsin...and delayed the 15th arrival/shipping until the 21st (company Holiday for MLK day)

And the West Coast people aren't gong to see any till next Thurs/Friday.

Miracle of Miracles, we got shipped from Wisconsin Yesterday......and it will barely hold us for the 10 days we have to w8 for the West Coast bars


Moral of the story.....get your's Early Monday Morning, form your East coast Suppliers!

DP


----------



## kuso (Jan 18, 2003)

I know of two shops online that both still have a supply


----------



## kuso (Jan 18, 2003)

to spell it out, they are www.1fast400.com and www.netrition.com

The latter has had them in stock for some time now.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2003)

DPS still has them for $21.99


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2003)

Gee, thanks everyone! (sarcasm)

After reading this thread I went and bought a couple bars, one for my training partner, and one for myself for after the next time we trained.

Needless to say, we just ordered 4 boxes online,

and I'm cutting, not good!


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm cutting too...and I can't w8 till DP sends me some...and w8 is what he's making me do


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

There must have been some complaints on Carmel oozing everywhere....because this new batch...while tasting gr8....and although we're not getting any criticism, and they are Less Messy...they're are a bit different now!  ;p

w8 must w8 LOL 



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> There must have been some complaints on Carmel oozing everywhere....because this new batch...while tasting gr8....and although we're not getting any criticism, and they are Less Messy...they're are a bit different now!  ;p
> 
> w8 must w8 LOL
> ...




Hmmmm, yeah, interesting   

I don't want to w8.....gimme, gimme, gimme


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 25, 2003)

I can almost hear you saying that! 

DP


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 30, 2003)

The label read 32grams of protein...how much of that is the protein from the peanuts? 

Could they be short changing us with their "designer whey protein" in the bar by filling in the 32 grams with protein from the peanuts?


----------



## kuso (Jan 30, 2003)

I here 1fast400 has taken some to the lab for testing...I assume he will post the results on his site soon. He has hinted that the results were much better than he had expected though.


----------

